# deux très chers amis



## santpola

Ciao! 
A. e B. sono due carissimi amici di C. on peut dire:A. et B. sont deux très chers amis de C.? Merci en avance


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao
Si dice "deux très bons amis" o "deux excellents amis" (questo più raro, più ricercato e sull'orlo dell'ironia a seconda del contesto). Se posponi l'aggettivo, anche "deux amis très chers" conviene (un po' snobistico però).


----------



## Sovi

santpola said:


> Ciao!
> A. e B. sono due carissimi amici di C. on peut dire:A. et B. sont deux très chers amis de C.? Merci en avance


 
On peut dire "A.et B. sont copains de C.". 
"Copain" include amicizia e cameratismo.... quindi  carissimi amici...
Ciao  SV


----------



## matoupaschat

Copains: esatto, non ci avevo pensato. Aggiungerei comunque qualcosa per giustificare il superlativo ==> "A et B sont de grands copains de C", ma non mi piace troppo; "A et B sont fort copains/très fort copains avec C" mi va molto meglio.


----------



## Sovi

Grazie della precisazione Matoupaschat ... il mio francese è un poco arrugginito... "avec" suona decisamente meglio di "de"  e fort/trés fort ci stà proprio bene!

Ciao SV


----------



## matoupaschat

Sovi said:


> ... il mio francese è un poco arrugginito...
> 
> Ciao SV


 
Ciao, 
Sembra che l'ossidazione sia molto superficiale. La carta vetrata 400 dovrebbe bastare ampiamente .


----------

